# My Cage



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, it's been awhile since I've shown you guys pictures of my cage, so I figured you were all due .


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice, I love it !


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i hate you for having a cage i want, atleast i have the same green igloo as you though


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

so... when can i get you to sew me up a bunch of hamocks?? *grins*


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love all of the colors,I wish my cage was like that...


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i agree with twitch


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow... your rats are pretty lucky!


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

Many of the cages I see on here -- and the one I'm working on for my rattie-to-be -- are nicer than any crib I've ever lived in.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow thats Rattie Paradise


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

love it  did you make those cubes? if so is it just fabric or do you have padding in them to keep the shape?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

it's beautiful!
i love the colors..in fact, i would live in it myself if i was small enough! xD


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Gah, everyone else's FNs are so bright and cheerful! I'm glad my girls can't see colors very well ;_;

I like that you have hammocks set up instead of the ramps. I think I might do that with mine next time around ^_^


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

twitch said:


> so... when can i get you to sew me up a bunch of hamocks?? *grins*


Haha, with school I barely have time for my own anymore . What happened to your sewing machine? You're better than me anyway, if I recall correctly.



glindella said:


> love it  did you make those cubes? if so is it just fabric or do you have padding in them to keep the shape?


Yup, I made those cubes. The're cotton material on the outside and fleece lined, with some extra padding on the bottom to help them keep their shape










Just for reference (and pure cuteness) this is one of the cubes (10"x10"x10") with a 3 month old kitten inside.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm having the same problem with finding time with school and you have really surpassed me with skill. i have no clue how to make cubes or baskets


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Them FN look great. I'd love to have one but they are a bit to much money for me. Every time I save up Â£100 I always end up spending it on toys or bedding for them instead.

Your cat looks so cute in your pic.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the picture of the cat!


----------

